# New Mod



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

For the past 10 minutes or so, some of you may have noticed that BigBadBrain has changed from Member to Moderator. The volume of traffic on the forum has increased considerably and we decided that another mod was in order. Vern made BBB a moderator earlier this evening. Contratulations BigBadBrian!


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Congrats BBB









The Moderators are doing a great job!! Thanks for your efforts and dedication.









Ron


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats BBB!!!!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrate B3. I always thought you were a moderator anyway.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

congrats Brain....

Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Congratulations BBB


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

Congrats BBB !!!

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

* we're not worth it.. LOL 
Good job big ole Bad Brian! LOL. This forum continues to grow and get better and better.
Mark


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Who da' man........YOU DA' MAN!!!!!Way to go Triple B!!!

Jason


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It couldn't have happened to a better person. Congrad's. With the pay raise that comes with that position, I am sure you will be purchasing a new Outback and tow vehicle!!!!!!









Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BBB,

Con con con grats grats grats!

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I consider it a great honor to be part of the MOD squad. When do I get to meet Peggy Lipton? (Yup, I'm THAT old!)

This is a great forum and I'm happy to be able to help keep it going.

BBB


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Who's Peggy Lipton?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ditto.............and I m older(a little







)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Youngsters!









Mark


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks to BBB and all the Mods do such a great job. BBB, you're not the only oldster member. I remember Mod Squader too. Link was my favorite. I also remember, Room 222, the White Shadow, Sea Hunt, Sky King, Branded, Wanted Dead or Alive & Crusader Rabbit. I just bought the 1st Season of Have Gun Will Travel DVDs. My daily exhaustion raising a whirlwind of a 5 year old also reminds just how old I am.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Who's this BBB guy and how'd he get to be a MOD??









Congrats Brian, how's the fish tank coming?????


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Linc WAS cool and still is; Lawrence Fishborn in Matrix is very cool. Peggy Lipton had something going though. She still had it in Twin Peaks. Sea Hunt was my very favorite! And yes, I admit it, so was Lassie - that darn Timmy could get lost in more mine shafts! (Timmy's family had the coolest telephone!)

Fish tank stand is coming along. Doors take as much time as the rest of the cabinet I swear! Since I'm making 'table saw' raised panel door and custom leaded glass for two of the other doors, it's taking even longer. Too many swim meets!









The process for becoming a MOD is quite an experience. The tests are grueling and the oral presentation part is a nightmare. The thesis was really OK but took me months to prepare (and the bibliography was a real pain). Thank goodness for Cliff Notes study aides!









BBB


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BBB you forgot one key element "graft"


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You guys stop gloating and get to work. There are lots of posts here! 
If I wanted to do everything MYSELF...I'd go to the FD!

Welcome to the Mod Squad BBB. No slacking!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

bassplunker,

Know what I bought myself for Christmas last year? The complete set of the Bowery Boys, all 45+ of them.

I still enjoy Slip and Satch and the Boys.









Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats BBB








Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

1102 posts in only 8 months









Congrats


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Way to go BBB.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Congrats BBB! and GREAT CHOICE Vern! Thanks to all for helping this to be a nice and informative place to spend a little time.








Fred


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, I don't even know BBB, YET, but I hope to get to meet him and several other Outbackers at the next NW Outbackers get-together.

I have to say that this forum is invaluable. I've learned a lot and I've only just scratched the surface. So I too thank all the moderators for their dedication to this great forum.









And...

CONGRATS BBB! YOU ROCK!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Capri,
Both Caroline (my DW) and I grew up in Spokane and still have family there. We lived in the Valley mostly but North side and South Hill as well. I went to Central Valley and she went to West Valley HS.

I'm sure we'll see each other at an upcoming rally (which should be starting in another Rally thread soon - I know eyeguy had a great idea for a summer rally).

BBB


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

mswalt said:


> bassplunker,
> 
> Know what I bought myself for Christmas last year? The complete set of the Bowery Boys, all 45+ of them.
> 
> ...


That's Boss (right on, groovy, farout, and outasight) that they put them on DVD. Ahhh, nostalgia. I always watched the Bowery Boys too when I was a kid. Were they the "Eastside Kids' or the 'Bowery Boys' first? Do you remember 'Chiller'? I got a bunch of first season 'Outer Limits' and 'One Step Beyond' DVDs. I wish they would release James Garner's 'Maverick' on DVD though.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Capri,
> Both Caroline (my DW) and I grew up in Spokane and still have family there. We lived in the Valley mostly but North side and South Hill as well. I went to Central Valley and she went to West Valley HS.
> 
> I'm sure we'll see each other at an upcoming rally (which should be starting in another Rally thread soon - I know eyeguy had a great idea for a summer rally).
> ...


Yeah!







I hope there's a summer rally. That would be great!
BTW - Justin (DH) and I are northside Spokanites. We now live in Mead in a wonderful neighborhood that's very close to the new Mt. Spokane High School. I graduated from Mead High School and Justin graduated from Shadle.

Anyway, it'll be nice to put some faces with some of these crazy forum names.







(Not including myself in that statement







)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

bassplunker,

Eastside Kids was first, I believe. Didn't buy those films, just the Bowery Boys.

Always liked Maverick, too.

Ahhh, the good ol' days!

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BBB

Congrats!!! You are now apart of the top brass







Keep up the great work and I know the forum will benefit, from your input.

Thor


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Remember us peons whilst you go about moderating.

Good job.


----------

